# Huge vignette when using Sigma Art 35mm f1.4 on Canon EOS R6 is normal?



## taleswilliam (Jul 23, 2021)

I bought my Canon R6 thinking that all my lenses would work correctly on it using the adapter, but this is not the case for the Sigma Art 35mm. After already fixing known issues (disabling lens correction) a big vignette that I show below is left. I wonder if this is normal, because if it is, I won't be able to use this lens on this camera.


----------



## steen-ag (Jul 24, 2021)

May be its a Croplens. It's not for fullframe


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2021)

The lens looks decentered, its dark on the right center edge but not the left. I'd consult with Sigma, it may need to go in for repair. The firmware can also make a difference.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't have an R camera, but from everything I've read the Sigma 35 Art should work very well on the R6, so something seems wrong. If you have already turned off the lens corrections which are known issues, it seems very strange. 

Any chance you have a filter on the lens and that's causing the vignetting? Or a lens hood which isn't fitting properly?

Are you shooting in raw? If so, can you try a different raw converter?

Are you able to try the lens on another camera body, ideally a DSLR, to see if that makes a difference?

Do you have the latest firmware for the lens?

I assume you've tried other lenses on your camera and they work properly ...?


----------



## jd7 (Jul 24, 2021)

steen-ag said:


> May be its a Croplens. It's not for fullframe


The Sigma 35 Art is for full frame. There is a Sigma 30mm 1.4 lens which is a crop sensor lens.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 24, 2021)

Couldn't it be your lighting?


----------



## taleswilliam (Jul 24, 2021)

> Couldn't it be your lighting?


No, it shows everywhere



jd7 said:


> I don't have an R camera, but from everything I've read the Sigma 35 Art should work very well on the R6, so something seems wrong. If you have already turned off the lens corrections which are known issues, it seems very strange.
> 
> Any chance you have a filter on the lens and that's causing the vignetting? Or a lens hood which isn't fitting properly?
> 
> ...


No filter or hood on it

Yes, RAW, but that vignette already shows on the screen and not just after on the photo

On my EOS 80D works fine, however it's a crop sensor, I don't have another fullframe to test it

The only thing is missing is the latest firmware, but I'm afraid to buy the sigma dock and the update make no difference.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 24, 2021)

taleswilliam said:


> The only thing is missing is the latest firmware, but I'm afraid to buy the sigma dock and the update make no difference.


IIRC, I've read the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 has a vignetting problem if the firmware is old and/or the correction is not turned on in the camera.

Check with local photography stores. They might rent the dock, or be willing to upgrade a lens' firmware on the spot for a fee.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 24, 2021)

taleswilliam said:


> No, it shows everywhere
> 
> 
> No filter or hood on it
> ...


Does any of the information on these web pages assist?






[Updated Information] Operating conditions of the Canon “EOS R” and SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses for Canon mount | Lenses | Products | News | SIGMA Corporation


News – [Updated Information] Operating conditions of the Canon “EOS R” and SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses for Canon mount




www.sigma-global.com










SIGMA Corporation of America | SIGMA Corporation of America


Sigma Corporation of America is a subsidiary of the Sigma Corporation, a Japanese based family owned manufacturer of DSLR cameras, camera lenses and camera accessories. Founded in 1961, Sigma Corporation prides itself on high quality and innovative photographic equipment.




www.sigmaphoto.com


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2021)

https://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/848-sigma35f14eosff?start=1
Wide open, the lens has huge vignetting of 2.65 ev in the corners. And lenstip describes the vignetting as “monstrous”





Sigma A 35 mm f/1.4 DG HSM review - Vignetting - LensTip.com


Best digital cameras and lens reviews. If you are looking for the information about digital cameras and lenses you are in a right place. We have many professional tests of digital photography equipment.




www.lenstip.com


----------



## taleswilliam (Jul 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> https://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/848-sigma35f14eosff?start=1
> Wide open, the lens has huge vignetting of 2.65 ev in the corners. And lenstip describes the vignetting as “monstrous”
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was it! Since I've never used the lens on a full-frame camera before I was not aware of the huge vignette at f1.4 and I tought I was some kind of issue related to the R6 or the mount adapter.


Thank you all for the replies



Edit: I was checking the lenstip for the EF 50mm f1.8 STM and they also reported a huge vignette from the lens, however, I'm getting almost no vignette when using it on my R6. So, I wonder if the camera is doing something to remove the vignette and I also wonder if the firmware update on the sigma will solve the problem. I guess I will need to do it to be sure.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 26, 2021)

taleswilliam said:


> Thanks, that was it! Since I've never used the lens on a full-frame camera before I was not aware of the huge vignette at f1.4 and I tought I was some kind of issue related to the R6 or the mount adapter.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the replies
> ...


For whatever it may be worth for comparison, here are two shots taken with my Sigma 35 f/1.4 Art on a 6DII, both at f/1.4, to try to show the vignetting I see with my lens. Automatic lighting optimiser was off and all lens corrections were off except chromatic abberation correction. (Those are my usual settings.) That said, I took the shots in raw, so i don't think the lens correction settings are relevant. The shots were run through lightroom with default settings and no lens profile. I admit the photos weren't taken under ideal testing conditions (they were taken of a wall in a not particuarly well lit room which has a standard LED lightbulb in light fitting as its only light source).

The Sigma 35 f/1.4 Art is probably my favourite lens I own, and for my part I've never found the vignette a problem in real life shooting. Let us know how you go!


----------



## taleswilliam (Jul 26, 2021)

Sigma replied to me that this is not normal, but they asked me to send them the lens so they can take a look. However I'm willing to believe that the firmware update will "solve" the problem. I think I will give it a try. I will buy the sigma dock and test it.

Example on how it's operating now:

f1.4 / f4.0 / f7.1


----------



## demicam (Yesterday at 10:31 PM)

See if by selecting Crop 1.6 from the menu - instead of FULL FRAME - fixes it.


----------

